# new guy need to find boost pressure



## al-bmx (May 29, 2004)

hi everyone, im wondering if someone knows the standard boost pressure of my skyline. its a 2.5 gts . also how much horsepower should it be?


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

These figures are for a GTS-25T which I presume is what you are asking about

Standard bhp should be 250 brake approx. Can't remember precisely the figures for boost something like .3 bar below 3000rpm rising to approx .7 over 3000rpm supposedly to aid traction. 

That's if my memory serves (which don't normally)


regards


dave


----------

